# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Gevoelige tanden - Artikel

## Agnes574

Help, mijn tanden zijn gevoelig! 

Een plotse en diepe pijn die veroorzaakt wordt door het contact van de tanden met warmte, koude, suiker of zuur: dat is wat men gevoelige tanden noemt. Het contact met warme en koude, zuur of zoet veroorzaakt een onaangenaam gevoel en pijn. Uitleg en tips voor een betere mondhygiëne. 


1) Het kan cariës zijn! 
Als het probleem van gevoelige tanden vrij recent is, dan moet je denken aan cariës. Het is dus aanbevolen om snel een tandarts te raadplegen en zo nodig aangepaste maatregelen te nemen. Die moeten het probleem van gevoelige tanden oplossen. 
Ook het tandvlees kan gevoelig zijn. Hier geldt hetzelfde: als het probleem recent is, is het belangrijk om een tandarts te raadplegen om een aandoening van het tandvlees uit te sluiten. 


2) slijtage en fragiele tanden 
Met de tijd slijten de tanden door natuurlijke omstandigheden. De glazuurlaag die de tand bedekt wordt steeds dunner en verhoogt de gevoeligheid en de fragiliteit van de tanden door agressie van buitenaf (temperatuur, voeding).
Tegelijkertijd kan het tandvlees zich terugtrekken zodat de tandhals en het tandbeen bloot komen te liggen. Resultaat is dat de tand heel gevoelig wordt voor warmte, koude, suiker of zuur. 
Het is dus noodzakelijk om de tandoppervlakte te versterken door een aangepaste tandpasta (fluor, kaliumzout) te gebruiken bijvoorbeeld. Vraag raad aan uw tandarts om te weten welke tandpasta u moet gebruiken.. 

3) Een onberispelijke hygiëne is een must 
Of het nu om cariës gaat, een probleem van het tandvlees of slijtage van de tanden, preventie kan niet zonder een onberispelijke hygiëne en het gebruik van een aangepaste tandpasta. Regelmatige bezoekjes aan de tandarts moeten worden aangevuld met uiterst zorgvuldige poetsbeurten van de tanden en het tandvlees na elke maaltijd. Geef de voorkeur aan een borstel met soepele haren voor een zachte massage van het tandvlees. Idealiter eindigt de poetsbeurt met het gebruik van interdentaire borsteltjes of tandzijde. 

Het belangrijkste is om bij tandproblemen meteen een tandarts te raadplegen 


21/10/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

